# People getting locked out of forums on here?



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I noticed I have now been locked out of Showtalk & several other forums on here. Anyone else?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I'm able to access TV Talk just fine.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> I noticed I have now been locked out of Showtalk & several other forums on here. Anyone else?


If you're using the dropdown navigation bar at the top/bottom of the page, it's been generating a few errors here and there.

Using the direct links to those forums will let you in.

They're working on the forum navigation dropdown bar right now, to get it added to the top of all the templates. I'd wager that's what's causing the problem.

I'd also wager this belongs in the Forum Operations Center.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you mean TV Show talk?

I just posted there about 10 seconds ago. They are still making lots of changes and tweeks to the new forum software. Probably just a glitch. There have been several little ones like this since Sunday. But you can go to the forum feedback section and report it there.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Skittles said:


> If you're using the dropdown navigation bar at the top/bottom of the page, it's been generating a few errors here and there.
> 
> Using the direct links to those forums will let you in.
> 
> ...


That is it. Thanks. Sorry. Mod can move thread. Didn't even know there was a Forum Operations Center section. :
)


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> you mean TV Show talk?
> 
> I just posted there about 10 seconds ago.


Smeek's average IS posting every 10 seconds.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there still an issue getting into some of the forums? I'm not having any trouble. If someone can outline a specific bug, I'll definitely make sure our tech team looks into it.

Thanks, all!


----------

